# Interesting Pictures of Nazi Germany in WW II — Life Magazine



## Trip_Wire (Jan 20, 2010)

I think many of these pics were taken while the Olympics were being held in Germany.

http://v1kram.posterous.com/pictures-by-life-magazine-of-the-third-reich


----------



## car (Jan 21, 2010)

Great post, Trip. Good reminder of what's possible if people get too comfortable, and fail to pay attention to what's going on around them.........


----------



## QC (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the outdoor rally pix are from Nuremberg with one, the one with the crowd spelling letter from the Olympics. I'll take a guess and say that the blonde in the armchair is Magda Goebbels. Nice pix Trip.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Jan 21, 2010)

Its always amazing to me to see the everyday life pictures like that. It all seems so unbelievable that it really happened sometimes. The presence of the swastika was just everywhere.


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, thanks for this post Trip_Wire.


----------



## FNG86 (Jan 21, 2010)

The most striking one to me is the one with the Bayer logo on top of the building with the Nazi Flags right there as well. I am working at a Bayer Healthcare facility in Berkeley CA at this very moment with the exact same Bayer logo displayed everywhere.

Wow.....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Great Post TW! I think it’s pretty amazing to see the amount of infrastructure and massing numbers of people that supported their government at that time frame. It’s hard to find good quality color pictures of Germany during that time frame and how the show the how powerful the German government was.

These also make me wonder how much money and resources the Germans government wasted on these little parades and there Nazi government symbols (flags and statues ect.).


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting that up TW.  Interesing things..like the vehicles..yet as posted above..the swastikas EVERYWHERE.  Creepy.


----------



## QC (Jan 24, 2010)

FNG86 said:


> The most striking one to me is the one with the Bayer logo on top of the building with the Nazi Flags right there as well. I am working at a Bayer Healthcare facility in Berkeley CA at this very moment with the exact same Bayer logo displayed everywhere.
> 
> Wow.....



There's a few more companies still around from that era in Germany.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 24, 2010)

If you get an opportunity to visit Nuremberg go do it.  I went there last month and was amazed at the nice museum they have there and some of the grounds where they used to do the rallies.


----------



## hoepoe (Jan 24, 2010)

FNG86 said:


> The most striking one to me is the one with the Bayer logo on top of the building with the Nazi Flags right there as well. I am working at a Bayer Healthcare facility in Berkeley CA at this very moment with the exact same Bayer logo displayed everywhere.
> 
> Wow.....


 
Bayer made Zyklon B (Gas used at the camps) as well as VX gas.

Most of the vehicles you see were made by Volkswagen (the Peoples car), Siemens also contributed to the war effort, as did Mercedes Benz.

Not at all stirring the pot, just saying that it's interesting.

H


----------

